# VELODYNE DF12SC



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't see these come up very often: VELODYNE DF12SC 12" CAR SUBWOOFERS JL IDQ DIAMOND MTX | eBay


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Great find. Ultra rare for one owner to have 2 or more in possession.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

robert_wrath said:


> Great find. Ultra rare for one owner to have 2 or more in possession.


Thanks, feel free to add to my rep....  Found them while searching for MTX subs of all things...


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

If I didn't have an ns10 and I had $900....I would not have 900 and I would have a velodyne sub instead, SO SICK. Glad I don't have the cash as I wouldn't really feel bad about buying one of these since they are so rare.


----------



## putergod (Apr 23, 2008)

If only I didn't have to buy an amp right now... those are some of, if not the, best sounding subwoofers every created. I cry a little...


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm surprised no other manufacturer has made a move to advance in Servo Controlled sub technology.


----------

